# Plan A = Practice courtship for future relationship



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

I just thought of an idea that may help on the Plan A. It's hard for me to put my best foot forward with my wife's continuing affair. I imagine it is hard for any of us in that situation. 

Perhaps if I look at it as a practice courtship for a future relationship, I can change my attitude. The facts seem to be that when your spouse is engaged in an affair, the marriage is over in thier mind. At least in my case. 

An amazing Plan A would be the best chance for the marriage to survive. How do you do that when they virtually spit in your face on a daily basis? In all likelihood, my marriage is over. Some day, I will start a relationship with another woman. If I practice being a great husband with someone who completely disrespects me, how much easier will it be later on with someone who doesn't? If I can master a great Plan A under difficult situations, I will be able to give an amazing Plan A under good conditions.

Probably not a great correlation in thinking about future relationships in order to save the current one, but the future relationship could very well end up being with my wife if the Plan A is good enough. Perhaps that is the better way to look at it. If I can become a good husband now, just think how much better I can be if she ever comes out of the fog. If she doesn't, I'll be that much better for the next relationship.


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

That's a good way of putting it. I don't really think it's too far from the truth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## disbelief (Oct 31, 2010)

Interesting and I would think effective if the A was over or only suspected sporadic contact. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I like the way you think, Hurt.

You will take a lot of experiences away from this ordeal and it will mold you into someone better in the future.


----------

